# sound magic pl21 or pl11



## sukesh1090 (Jul 22, 2011)

guys which one should i go for?i like bass a bit more,so which one you suggest?
thank you.


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 22, 2011)

hey sukesh1090,

if u like bass then pl11 is best option..

currently I am using this ear phone only..

Enjoy Maadi ..


----------



## noob (Jul 22, 2011)

pl30 is good


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 22, 2011)

tank you guys.i checked PL11 and PL21 and i liked PL21 more so i bought it.i didn't found any bass effect in PL11,don't know why.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2011)

^^ You have to use the iem's deep inside the ear canal to enjoy optimal bass effect.


----------



## asingh (Jul 22, 2011)

I have PL21's. They kill of the background quite well. Used them on the train today. Killed most of the crap banter.


----------



## dreatica (Jul 23, 2011)

I think they both fall in 500-700range then why not try JVC marshmallow. Its worth the price. I own PL21, and I find the jvc to be better in dynamic and mid sound, specially if you listen to rock and metallic music. 

If you are looking just for high bass dhoom dhoom , go for PL21. First time buyers of IEM will love PL21 for the amazing sound quality to the price they follow.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 23, 2011)

thank you guys.
@asingh
 have you found any difference in sound quality after burn in?


----------



## jagdish (Sep 14, 2011)

sukesh1090,pl11 is more bassy than pl21 but currently using pl 11 and they sound awesome and cost too less yes you will find better sound after using sometime.


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Nov 29, 2012)

I m still confused between these 2 pl11 and pl21.. BTW i ordered PL21 for Rs.657 online.. is it worth to have PL21 at this price range or i should have choosen the PL11 for Rs.580..??


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> I m still confused between these 2 pl11 and pl21.. BTW i ordered PL21 for Rs.657 online.. is it worth to have PL21 at this price range or i should have choosen the PL11 for Rs.580..??



PL21 for 657?? , i thought it's close to 1k now..
btw, it's a gr8 choice, i have used it for almost 1.5yr, and can tell you it's much better than PL11, but i think you could have bought ES18 for ~500-600, which is slightly better than PL21..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh really..?? i could get Es 18 for Rs.440(Green one Homeshop 18) and Rs.270(out of stock on pepperfry).. are you sure ES 18 is much better than PL 21... if yes i can cancel the order and will go for ES 18..
what do you say..??


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> Oh really..?? i could get Es 18 for Rs.440(Green one Homeshop 18) and Rs.270(out of stock on pepperfry).. are you sure ES 18 is much better than PL 21... if yes i can cancel the order and will go for ES 18..
> what do you say..??



yes i can say that, as earlier this month i bought E10 and my friend bought ES18, and we both tested each other's earphones, as a PL21 user of ~1.5yr, i clearly found a slightly better sound in those ES18 one's, though much like PL21 only, but the bass was more controlled and of course, it's the small brother of the award winning E10, both using same 10mm driver..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Nov 29, 2012)

Ya i actually preferred for e10 only but i didnt find the better pricing so i went for PL21.. Ok how much u paid for E10..?? i found Rs.1500 on Homeshop18 was better price till now..!!


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> Ya i actually preferred for e10 only but i didnt find the better pricing so i went for PL21.. Ok how much u paid for E10..?? i found Rs.1500 on Homeshop18 was better price till now..!!



haha, i too paid 1.5k, but i directly bought from SMC International, as it's near my location.. 
i don't think you can get much better price for those, lowest i saw was last month when there was some coupon on Homeshop18 (here's *the link*) for E10, making it cost 1.2k.
but if you can shell out 1.5k, i will suggest you to do so, these are a beast and much better than both PL21 and ES18, a worthy buy..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok cancelled PL21 and leaning towards ES 18 maybe i could get E10 if price falls down to 1.2k or 1.3k

Yup i ordered SM E10 for 1.3k from Homeshop18 with Rs.200 Coupon..!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 29, 2012)

congrats great choice.just wanted to see how my one year old thread got alive.


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> Ok cancelled PL21 and leaning towards ES 18 maybe i could get E10 if price falls down to 1.2k or 1.3k
> 
> *Yup i ordered SM E10 for 1.3k from Homeshop18 with Rs.200 Coupon..!!*



gr8 choice m8, congrats.. .



sukesh1090 said:


> congrats great choice.just wanted to see how my one year old thread got alive.



haha, threads like these never dies..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Nov 29, 2012)

Does it need any Burn-in to fully open..?? where can i find the burn-in players..??


----------



## ratul (Nov 29, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> Does it need any Burn-in to fully open..?? where can i find the burn-in players..??



yes, 50 hrs burnin is necessary, i did'nt found that much change after burn-in, just the mids and highs were a little bit more "sparkled" and bass slightly more "controlled"..
Tekfusion burn-in player is what i used, you can find it *here*..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks for that.. one more question is that there are 2 models of SM E10 on internet.. the older one got new more Robust Cable and the Travel Case instead of regular leather pouch..


Watch Youtube Video

SO which one you got..??
and which one i am getting..??


----------



## ratul (Nov 30, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> thanks for that.. one more question is that there are 2 models of SM E10 on internet.. the older one got new more Robust Cable and the Travel Case instead of regular leather pouch..
> View attachment 7824
> Watch Youtube Video
> 
> ...



ya, i saw that video too before buying, but i only got the same leather pouch soundmagic used to give.. 
but that was expected, as  the travel case is newly launched and can take ~6months (just my guess.. ) to reach here in india..
the cable is the same as in pic, twisted sort of...
so, hopefully you'll be getting the same package as i got..


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Dec 1, 2012)

ratul said:


> ya, i saw that video too before buying, but i only got the same leather pouch soundmagic used to give..
> but that was expected, as  the travel case is newly launched and can take ~6months (just my guess.. ) to reach here in india..
> the cable is the same as in pic, twisted sort of...
> so, hopefully you'll be getting the same package as i got..



Of course the robust cable is important to me not the pouch. so i am happy to getting the latest one..!!


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Dec 3, 2012)

Finally i got SM E10 after all..
thanks ratul for taking me to the right direction..!!


----------



## ratul (Dec 3, 2012)

syamkumar.tpl said:


> Finally i got SM E10 after all..
> thanks ratul for taking me to the right direction..!!



congo bro... 
do post your review about it..


----------

